# New Female from Zamora!



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 

based off the recommendations in this forum I drove up to Grass Valley, CA and came back with a little 16 weeks old red female. Gail has beautiful puppies and I really couldn't decide. There was a very sweet girl that Gail initially brought out to me as a first puppy to look at. This pup looked right into my eyes from the first seconds I met her and was so sweet and calm. Gail suggested her because her build was a little sturdier and she was calm enough to hang out with my 13 year old male mini. But the problem was that I was afraid she was too much of an "old soul" as I want to have a somewhat energetic puppy and don't want her to get old before her time. Gail mentioned she thought this puppy would grow to be around 9-10 lbs and I also wanted slightly smaller so I can carry her. 

We spent 4 hours with Gail and I came home with her darkest red. She was an absolute dream in the car on the way home. Over the past two days her personality has really come out! She somehow broke out of her exercise pen yesterday and crawled underneath a bed where we found her! Then today I found her climbing up to the top of a pile of clothing. Any suggestions on how to keep her safe when I leave her alone? She's too smart for her own good...


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Welcome. Everyone here likes pictures! If she's 16 weeks, she might be crate trained. Did the breeder provide a crate for her? You could keep her in a crate while you are gone or you could let her wander around like I did for my SPoo, Rhonda. She didn't hurt herself or cause any damage, except for chewing up the throw rugs! I think it depends on your comfort level.


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

here she is on the drive home!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

She's a cutie for sure and a red head too!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

She’s so pretty!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations! Is she named yet?

Definitely check with the breeder on how she was managed there. If she isn't trained to be comfortable in a crate already, it can be a challenge.

Contrary to "popular" knowledge, dogs are not den animals and not all appreciate the idea without being trained to accept it as a safe, comfortable place.

An expen is an additional solution, if you have or can make the room for one.

What potty training has she had? That, and keeping her safe from your household belongings, and them from her, are some very good reasons to keep her access restricted whenever you or another responsible person are not actively engaged with her.

We used a combination of baby gates, downstairs crate, and expen to manage our boys.

Additional access wasn't granted until they proved reliable in the house.

She'll do better on a routine also. Puppies often need enforced naps, like toddlers.

I know she's already home with you so, no time like the present to go thru these resources, compiled by Liz.

There's more at the link I'll add below this excerpt.

*While You're Waiting for Your New Puppy to Come Home*
Whether you are eagerly awaiting the arrival of puppies or have already come home with an adult dog and are wondering what you've gotten yourself into, this is where to start. Between shopping trips for essentials items and puppy-proofing your home, here is some reading to get you in the mindset of life with your new dog:

Whole Dog Journal: Kidnapped From Planet Dog
Eileenanddogs: Life Lessons For My Puppy
Ian Dunbar: Before You Get Your Puppy
Ian Dunbar: After You Get Your Puppy









Errorless Housetraining


Housesoiling is a spatial problem, involving perfectly normal, natural, and necessary canine behaviors (peeing and pooping) performed in inappropriate places.Housetraining is quickly and easily accomplished by praising your puppy and offering a food treat when she eliminates in an appropriate...




www.dogstardaily.com














Pandemic Puppy Primer


The pandemic has created some unique challenges for families adding a new puppy or adult dog to their home. On the one hand, we finally have the time to devote to a four legged family member; on the other hand, surging demand has led to adoption and sales scams, and social distancing...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

Thank you so much for all the info! She’s doing well so far. She’s my 4th poodle and my only red head. Glad I found this forum


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PoodleJoon said:


> Over the past two days her personality has really come out! She somehow broke out of her exercise pen yesterday and crawled underneath a bed where we found her! Then today I found her climbing up to the top of a pile of clothing. Any suggestions on how to keep her safe when I leave her alone? She's too smart for her own good...


If you have a wire exercise pen you can purchase a top for it. That should keep the rascal in one place! Other types of exercise pens may have tops - I have only had the wire ones made of 2 ft x 4 ft panels.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Hi she is adorable! I got my baby from Gail Zamora as well. Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is a charmer and such a deep red. I am surprised she wasn’t FFT groomed. Zamora is rather a name brand breeder. Congratulations on your pretty girl.


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)




----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

Here’s another quick one of her hanging out before bed. She will need a groom soon—she played for so long with my mini today! I’m sooooo happy they get along. Her name is Hope


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. I can't wait to see her expression after she's groomed


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

TSoto said:


> Hi she is adorable! I got my baby from Gail Zamora as well. Can’t wait to see pics


Your baby is so cute! I love white/cream poodles.


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Congratulations! Is she named yet?
> 
> Definitely check with the breeder on how she was managed there. If she isn't trained to be comfortable in a crate already, it can be a challenge.
> 
> ...


thank you of all this info...unfortunately we are potty training now with lots of accidents. Ill keep trying. I haven't had to this in a number of years so its frustrating.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I took my Spoo outside probably more than necessary. Tried to figure out output after water or food, didn’t always get it right. Buck was crate trained, but my husband couldn’t bear the crying. So we put away our accent rugs in the kitchen and hallway, all tile, and closed him off from the rest of the house. He had a few accidents, not many, and with my constant and exhausting checking, it didn’t take long. Buck has never had any accidents in our house. He will sharp bark if you didn’t get the schedule or he has intestinal issues. He abused bells on the door as an excuse to go out. Can’t fault his record, only mine as a new puppy owner not reading the signs. Best wishes that Hope “gets it”, in a fair amount of time.


----------

